# Boulder mountains



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

So I'm trying to plan a senior trip for myself and a few buddies. We decided we wanted to do a backpacking trip. Ever since then I have been thinking of places to go and the boulder mountains have been at the top of the list. Does anybody have any advice??


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

If you want solitude and a unique experience, backpack into Cub Lake and spend some time there.


----------



## Orangepeel (Dec 6, 2013)

I like spring fishing the best there, fall is fun too. Beaver Dam, Fish Creek, and Lost lake are my favorite places but you'll have plenty of company there. There are so many other good places it's tough to choose just a few. Watch out for daily Lightning and thunder storms July-August because it will more than likely rain every day! The electrical storms that come with it aren't fun!


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! Excited to go try my hand at some big Brookies


----------

